# Free classical/opera live recordings, Washington DC area



## timwhistler (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi-
I found 3 or 4 xerox boxes of reel to reel tapes a couple years ago, along with a card catalog filing system with the information of what's on each reel. Going by the cards I only recovered half or less of the original collection, I do not know where the rest went, the boxes were put out in the trash when I found them. The recordings I have seem to be mostly early 70's to 80's classical/opera performances recording of live concerts, usually recorded from a live radio show as far as I can tell.
I purchased on old reel-to-reel player and they sound absolutely perfect, I am not a great fan of opera/classical but I know that SOMEONE had put their heart into making and cataloging all these tapes and I just couldn't let them get thrown in the trash like that. I am hoping that someone out there is interested in having these tapes- they are free, I just sort of wanted to honor the memory of the person who made them by getting them to a good home where they may be more appreciated than they are here. 
Please don't ask who is them or what specific show may be recorded- if they were a well known opera singer or classical musician in that era they are probably represented here somewhere!
I am also posting this in the first forum.
Thanks for your time, I can be contacted by email at:
[email protected]

-Tim Whistler
Silver Spring, MD


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I lived on that coast. If you can't find someone closer, I'll send you money for media mail postage to box it all up in one big box and ship to California.

What you're doing is good.


----------

